# Computers reboots several times before actually starting.



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

My Dell Computer, it reboots several times sometimes before actually beeping and starting. I press the button the light turns blue then yellow, 3 seconds later turns blue fans spins turns yellow then lik 5 seconds turns blue and beeps to mark that its on. The number of attempts to boot vary between 2-4 max i believe. I think it is the hard drive or powersupply failing on me. Can i please get some help on this. I keep good care of my PC, runs all my scans have a antivirus, firewall malaware spyware fighters and tune up apps. 

I'll provide you all details. If you need more info please ask. Once again the computer sometimes id say like every other first boot for the day this occurs. My computer seems to be a bit slower and does hang a slightly bit in saving or doing basic tasks i guess. Should i contact WD and ask for a new drive if im under warranty? I have energy effiecient fans so the RPMs are usually this low. 

Please help, should i start making a backup? Give me options :sad::hide:ray:ray:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

MV, I'm going to move this to the hardware forum. My first guess would lean towards a failing power supply. If I remember that model, it's the narrow vertical case with the long rectangular power supply. I don't think you can fit a standard ATX power supply in it. That model also tends to run hotter than normal.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

yes, thats correct but my cooling is really well, i think its a failing powersupply too cause i use to game on it with an overclocked card, i recently took the card out. What should i do? Is it moved to the hardware forum?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I moved your post to the hardware section of the forum where it's more relevant. Overclocking and an upgraded video card aren't going to play well with that Dell power supply - it's a small unit in a small case. Undo any overclocking. 

If you have a spare power supply, you could try swapping it as a test and see how it runs. But if I recall correctly, you'd have to run it with the case open because an ATX power supply won't mount in that case.

Also check the cooling fan and heatsink for dust. Blow out with a can of compressed air.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ditto ^

Over heating could be an issue but not when you barely turn your computer on 
Air blow the heatsink and clean out all the dust bunnies if there are any 
If you can get into BIOS check the temps they should not be over 50C 

In this case our primary suspect is going to that 250W power supply from Dell 
Those power supplies are cheap and proven to be very unreliable over time


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

its not overheating as you see ive posted my standard temps and i've recently gotten it cleaned out again after i cleaned it by staples and diagnostics were performed i believe, i needa call him and ask him if he found anything or if he did diagnostics. My cooling is really well, i have custom harddrive cooling too. I have taken out my videocard and use the stock built in graphics, are there any test i should do or should i back up my computer

I know the case is small but my cooling is really well if u look at the temps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your low quality PSU is a prime suspect. There are no good quality PSU's that are compatible with your case so replacing it with another one like it or changing cases are the only options.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Changing cases would be the better option here imho


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

only concern i have there is, will my motherboard be able to fit in a new case? and is there any test i can do to check the powersupply, and are my harddrive results good? posted above in pic. The hard drive can be at fault here too.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

You can test with a multimeter 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

the symptoms you have told us are not pointing in any way to HDD I mean if you press the power button and it does weird things right off the back and does not turn on or turns on and then shuts off and restarts on its own then you are looking at a power supply failure


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Using a different case as Joe suggested is a good idea, since it will allow you to use a full sized power supply. But weigh the cost of upgrading the case, PSU etc vs. what your computer is actually worth. No sense spending a lot if it's an old chipset. You'll also want to make sure the header panel on your mobo will match up on a new case.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

im thinking about leaving an old or new powersupply outside the case. Im getting a labtop soon so should i not worry about it? Its been booting up more successfully ever since i taken out parts, but the computer seems to stagger a bit.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Mv826 said:


> im thinking about leaving an old or new powersupply outside the case.


That's not the safest thing to do, IMO. I'd say get rid of the overclocking and see if you can hold out til with this one you get a laptop.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

I have taken everything out since this started happening. Im holding up pretty well, as the computer does not shut off or anything once its on. I turn it off when im done using it and its been starting up fine. But it does stagger a bit. The picture temperature and powersupply readings are after umm almost 6 hours of run time. I was oovooing for a good 4 hours which heated it up a bit but was stable


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans and is rarely reliable for Temp/Volt readings. The Bios is the most reliable source for Temps & Voltages.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of suggestions, little questions.

Remove ALL overclocks.

Have you updated your BIOS to latest version?

Ensured that RAM is set to correct voltage rather than default?

Please download PC Wizard and install it. Go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK, then copy that text into this thread.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@Narcissist- the OP has the Brand & Model listed in their sig - Dell 530s Slimline so I seriuosly doubt there is any OC'ing or RAM Voltage changes involved.
Updating the Bios should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

you still want a log, the repeated unsuccessful boots have stopped lately for the past 4 days now. I just experience a little staggering now and then when using multiple processes. Is it worth to get a new power supply and leave it outside the case? My case stays a bit open regardless i can cut a hole in the side panel for the powersupply.

The pics show how it stays open. I have a custom made harddrive cooler that keeps the harddrive at 28-30C at all times regardless of how long the pc has been on. Otherwise, the harddrive tends to go to 40-48C. It works really well.


















so if i do get a new psu i can cut the case or something and keep it outside if thats what i need to do.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

MV, I already gave you my opinion above... and that's what *I* would do.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

yeah, thats what im doing so far, if the failed boot attempts until a successful boot starts happening again frequently, ummm a cheep new psu will be put outside the pc

One quick question: what form factor psu is my pc currentyly hsve ATX? mATX?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't remember what that style PS is called. You could try Googling it or check Dell's site.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

matx matx case - Google Search


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

is that for powersupply or new case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU is Micro ATX.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The PSU is Micro ATX.


 
Yep, and I reckon a new case and PSU is the way to go here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Many OEM Mobo's are not physically compatible with aftermarket cases and most OEM cases do not have a removable I/O plate.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

I have heard that and i dont know about risking to buy several cases to see if any will fit or if the motherboard will even come off. I am currently searching for powersupplies, cheep ones. Any options? And i can only use a Micro ATX?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheap power supplys will not last and will probably kill other hardware when they go south have a read here Re: New case & PSU for Dell 530s - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Can a bad driver be causing the computer to have problems loading up?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mv826 said:


> Can a bad driver be causing the computer to have problems loading up?


Possibly but not likely. Installing the latest drivers is free and can't hurt.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

I know but my webcam driver causes blue screens sometimes and i think it also affects my startup. 
im thinking about buying this and moving my entire pc except the pu into it

Micro Center - Diablotek Diamond ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 400W Power Supply CPA-0170


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice but any PSU included with a case is generally poor quality and Diablotek PSU's are basically junk.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

yeah that maybe, but i went ahead and brought, it has good reviews and i need this computer for about a year. and now with an new fullmidtower case i can upgrade anything i want.


Anyways, I want to thank all of you for your support and everything you've done to help me. After 3 hours and 30 min i basically rebuilt my entire system part by part. Everything seems to be working only the front panel wires might have been misplaced on the motherboard but i could of sworn i followed the directions correctly. Maybe dell has a different format so ill have to get in touch with diablotek and verify the lights and their colors. Ill be adding a few more things like 1 or two extra fans and ill soon post pictures. Thankyou.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Also, can faulty ram be causing the failure to boot cause thats what one of my tech workers at my school said, but if the booting problem occurs ill be sure to check the ram next.


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Here are the images, adding a fan or two later.







After







Before


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using that PSU is only adding to probable damage to other components. Best of luck.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We have a section for modding: Case Mod - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system failed at checkpoint......

I get this message sometimes and it was the one i got before, any ideas? 
"Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint {EMem} - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------

